# Pic Request - R32 with 18" BBS LM wheels?



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Looking to buy a set of 18 BBS LM, If anyone has a R32 with BBS LM wheels? White R32 would be even better


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Here you go mate 



















google is you friend :chuckle:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Amazing, best wheels for an R32 imo

Keep the pics coming at different angles if poss


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

They`ll look good on yours Yunis.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

same wheels on this gtr?

YouTube - TVR vs R32 GT-R


----------

